# Solar fountain?



## Sliverfox (May 21, 2022)

Am thinking I would enjoy having a  solar  fountain in our  bird bath.
Thought  solar would be best as I don't want to run any electric  cords across the lawn.

On YouTube there are all sorts of ideas  for  fountain/bird baths.

Does any one  have one?
Pros & cons?


----------



## Bellbird (May 21, 2022)

That's a great idea, you have given me , I'll do some searching to-day. Thanks for posting. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 21, 2022)

Thanks, Bellbird,,, am hopping that I can find what I want at a regular garden store,, without ordering online.


----------



## MountainRa (May 21, 2022)

I also would like to know if solar fountains for bird baths work. I’ve seen some advertised a couple of years ago but was uncertain they were worth the money.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 21, 2022)

I looked on Amazon, wide price range there.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 21, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> I looked on Amazon, wide price range there.


I love solar-run things, but ran into an issue when the battery needed to be replaced.  No-one had the type needed.  I ended up throwing a high-powered solar spot light in the trash after years of trying to find the right part.  For your solar pump, consider the volume of water you will need to move and buy *just enough* pump power to do that.  I bought a pump (electric) that was way too powerful for my waterfall.  It made it look like a major dam collapse, not a pleasant tinkling trickle.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 22, 2022)

@Em,, that makes me  sad to read bout  the pump  for your waterfall.

Been me I'd be messing with it  trying  adjust something.
Probably end up breaking the pump.

I grew up near a creek.
The sound of it would  put me to sleep.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 22, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> @Em,, that makes me  sad to read bout  the pump  for your waterfall.
> 
> Been me I'd be messing with it  trying  adjust something.
> Probably end up breaking the pump.
> ...


I thought bigger/more powerful, the better - duh.  What I ended up doing was splitting the outlet to go three ways over different areas.  I added one ball valve, but still, the pressure is too high.  I later discovered that the boxes that pumps come in give you information about water quantity and lift - and it is important to read it!


----------



## Sliverfox (May 22, 2022)

A long time ago I suggested to  hubby that would be nice to have a pond with a waterfall.

My thought was small mountain for water fall using the dirt from making the pond  for it.

That went over  like a lead balloon.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

The Raptor Trust - Bird Rehabilitation and Education Center

These folks would know what is best...


https://theraptortrust.org/


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

That's an interesting website, @JonSR77 
It took some time for me to locate on the page, whereabouts that place is located 

Now that I have, I could let others of you, hunt for the location if you care to,
or I could just tell anyone interested.....
...that's it's in New Jersey, USA.


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

@Em in Ohio 
That is all very good info, and interesting too, about the motors for such things!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That's an interesting website, @JonSR77
> It took some time for me to locate on the page, whereabouts that place is located
> 
> Now that I have, I could let others of you, hunt for the location if you care to,
> ...



Yes, the Raptor Trust is here in NJ. My niece was a volunteer there. And my mom knew the founder.

We have gone. They rehabilitate birds, mostly raptors. Lots of hawks. Eagles too. 

It is an active educational center and hospital...so they may not take many questions.

I have taken a number of injured birds down there to get treatment.

They always seem like they are in a mad rush. No time for idle conversation or anything.

It's near the Great Swamp area of NJ. I think there are Great Swamp trails within a mile or two of the place...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

I guess there are various issues with devices.  You know, not every product is really all that well vetted.  Is it a product that will entice a bird or a squirrel to chew on wires...destroy the thing within a year?  Is it more safely made?

You know, various issues come up.

The professional birders would know the difference between products which are properly designed and will safely enhance the life of birds....versus products that just exist to make the inventor a few dollars...


----------

